# ARA Trinidad sinks in harbour



## winnipegoo7 (24 Jan 2013)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/argentine-destroyer-that-led-war-against-britain-sinks-a-symbol-of-decay-for-once-proud-navy/2013/01/23/00533246-6590-11e2-889b-f23c246aa446_story.html

Apparently a broken pipe.


----------



## Dissident (24 Jan 2013)




----------



## Gorgo (24 Jan 2013)

Another one for the scrapheap.  :


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Jan 2013)

I had hoped that this was the ship the Royal Marines fired on in the Falklands War but apparently not...


http://op-for.com/2007/04/the_defense_of_south_georgia.html


----------



## larry Strong (25 Jan 2013)

16 out of 70 ships fit to sail. Damn they are in rough shape!!!


Wonder how the president expects to get the troops over to the Falklands??




Larry


----------



## medicineman (25 Jan 2013)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> 16 out of 70 ships fit to sail. Damn they are in rough shape!!!
> 
> 
> Wonder how the president expects to get the troops over to the Falklands??
> ...



Canoes.

MM


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Jan 2013)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> 16 out of 70 ships fit to sail. Damn they are in rough shape!!!
> 
> 
> Wonder how the president expects to get the troops over to the Falklands??
> ...



I suspect they will lodge a complaint with the European Community and the French will take them over after they win their court case against the UK.  ;D


----------

